# otwieranie plików w "tym samym oknie" playera - KDE

## d0b

witam, mam taki mały problemik z KDE... (w Gnome jest OK) problem polega na tym że przykładowo mam katalog z muzyką, kiedy klikam na jakiś plik otwiera się naturalnie w Audacios, wcześniej w XMMS i gra sobie... lecz kiedy kliknę na plik kolejny, to nie ładuje się on do tego samego okna Audacious'a lecz otwiera nowe, a poprzednie się zwiesza... podobnie jest z filmami otwiera każdy film w nowym oknie VLC Playera... myślałem że to problem z Dolphin ale jak np przeglądam pliki za pomocą Krusadera jest tak samo, a więc problem z KDE, w Gnome pliki ładują się do tego samego okna, próbowałem zlokalizować jakieś ustawienie w Ustawienia systemowe, lecz bez rezultatu, może ktoś z was wie w czym jest problem , czy też tak macie ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

